# Time feature on your ipad?



## Deb G (Jan 18, 2009)

My ipad shows the time about 5 minutes faster than the actual time. And my husbands shows the time abot 10 minutes faster. 

We both have the time feature set to automatic. Any ideas on what could be causing this?


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

Do you sync them to the same computer? I assume that's were the ipad gets it's time from.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Settings-->General-->Date & Time-->Set Automatically

If it's off, turning it on may fix your issue.  I know mine's correct because I have a 3G and it gets its time from the Cellular network.  Not sure if the Wifi-only models fetch their time from an NTP server automatically or not (I suspect they do).

If it's on, you can turn it off and set the time manually.


----------



## Deb G (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes we do sync to the same computer.  Hes got wifi only and I've 3g (which isnt on all the time onluy when traveling and i dont have acess to wifi). I guess I'll try signing up for a month of 3g and see if the time issues correct themselves!


----------

